# Chat Icon



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Brian/Jeff for the chat icon, I went in to interact but there was nobody there. I did test the functionality of some of the options, and they worked well. Once again, thanks for all your work.


----------



## bassman (Mar 9, 2009)

Add my thanks also.  I jumped in there this morning just to check.  Everything seems to work as usual.


----------



## erain (Mar 14, 2009)

thks for adding the icon on the ring menu. nice to have handy again!!!  thks all


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 14, 2009)

if anyone wants to chat, it gets more active as the night goes on. Prime time is 8pm to 1 am. usually good people and good conversation but there are times when it's dead, but thats rare.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 14, 2009)

I am unable to log in for some reason.


----------



## rivet (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't get on either.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got in to see if if all was working, I had no problem, if it does persist sent a pm to Brian.


----------

